# Video Critique please



## oakey22 (Dec 15, 2014)

Not been on here much as been unable to play for a bit due to having the little ones and brewing beer. 
I popped down to the range to video my swing as i am starting to get back in to the game and here is the video. 
[video=youtube_share;icMeRVTsBlc]http://youtu.be/icMeRVTsBlc"]http://youtu.be/icMeRVTsBlc[/video]

I noticed that my backswing is a bit steep and i think this forces me to come up out of the shot.

Are there any drills to combat this and does anyone have any other critique on my swing/stance/etc?


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 15, 2014)

Would like to see a face on vid.    

You are taking the club away too much inside which gets you laid off at the top.   You come down steep and have to lift up to make room for your arms at impact,  this also makes you chicken wing your left arm and spin out.

I could give you some advice on how to improve this but would like to see a front view first.


----------



## oakey22 (Dec 15, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Would like to see a face on vid.    

You are taking the club away too much inside which gets you laid off at the top.   You come down steep and have to lift up to make room for your arms at impact,  this also makes you chicken wing your left arm and spin out.

I could give you some advice on how to improve this but would like to see a front view first.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't take any of front on but will try and get out on the course llater in the week, unfortunately there is no room at the range to get a front on view


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 15, 2014)

Try taking the club away more outside your hands and in front of your chest. Look at videos on the one piece takeaway.

Keep your head behind the ball in the down swing and think of an action like you are throwing the club down the fairway so that you create more arm extension in the follow through.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 15, 2014)

Were you custom fitted for your clubs?


----------



## the_coach (Dec 16, 2014)

welcome back to the game - hope you get the time to go forward with it.

when you played previously did you seem to get more than your fair bunch of fats & toe strikes, maybes the sockets?

in the time you spent back on the range, you striking the mat a fair deal first & oft times at the same time as the ball, getting a bunch of thuds before strike?

certainly as already noted the club head at alignment in this swing not using the built lie of the club any - very toe up, ball off the heel.

if circumstances allow with coming back into the game after a lay off would be a great time to go seek out a PGA pro who could check out your irons in regard to your set-up, grip, aim. alignment, posture so you in the best possible shape to have a good on plane connected swing motion.

if that's not possible. when you next at range get a club or rod down just off your toes that's parallel to your ball/target line, to really make sure your hips & shoulders are square so parallel left to your target line (look as if they maybes both aligned pointing a little ways left here). with the leading edge of the club at 90Âº to that target line with the club sole on it's natural lie build - so not way toe up - with a club that's toe up at address it will usually mean the club face is looking a little ways left of target - which folks would call 'shut' 'closed'.

how you are at set-up at address, where the face is pointing etc. - even if it's not uppermost in your mind before you move - it will still affect the subconscious effort of making a swing motion to try to produce, still, a swing that will send ball to target so then inevitably there'll be some motion that makes a free swing & release through impact a ways difficult.

if good contact is proving a ways difficult to find at next range session. try with say no more than a 7 or 8i to make easy 'L' to 'L' swings, back swing to left arm horizontal to the ground with the shaft at 90Âº then swing through at 60% effort to just past the 'L' after impact with right arm nicely extended through strike when horizontal to the ground shaft re-hinging to 90Âº.

take an old glove with you & prior to these L to L swings through a ball. make some similar practice swings but put the 'folded in 2' old glove between your upper left arm & chest wall. so feeling the upper left arm staying connected lightly to the chest as the arms chest & shoulders move away as one, quiet hands, feel it's the chest turn that transports the club away so when the club is 1st horizontal to the ground it's also parallel to the rod/club that's just off your toes, then let the left hand set upwards to give you the 90Âº 'L' then weight left swing through if the glove drops when the hands reach shoulder height on the through swing thats fine, but it should stay there until then. don't try any bigger swings than L to L with the glove under top of upper left arm though.

this should help you feel the arms & body turn are a ways more connected, so you won't feel the need to lift the arms away high from the turn when you come to make a fuller 3/4 swing, currently there's a lift away with the arms at the top of the swing.

as said earlier though, coming back after a good time away from the game would be a great time to go & seek out that PGA Pro if you able too.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 16, 2014)

The angles of the netting indicate a very short focal length, which often distorts movement towards/away from the (offset) camera. But there does seem to be some connection and sequencing issues.

Now would indeed be a great time to head to a Pro for a 'returning golfer' series of lessons.


----------



## oakey22 (Dec 18, 2014)

bobmac said:



			Were you custom fitted for your clubs?
		
Click to expand...

No i wasnt Bob, they are standard fit Wilson di11's. Does it look like the toe is sitting up a bit high at address?


----------



## oakey22 (Dec 18, 2014)

I am going to have another go down the range tomorrow trying to take the club away a little more on the outside.

I did have a lesson last week and my biggest problem was the takeaway was too much from the arms and hands and not from the shoulders keeping everything quiet so will practice this too.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 18, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			You are taking the club away too much inside which gets you laid off at the top. .
		
Click to expand...

Laid off with an iron is a good thing. :thup:


----------



## oakey22 (Dec 21, 2014)

Had a quick knock about at a small 9 hole with family and he took a quick video. The quality ain't great on it and he was playing with the slow mo on his phone.
Golf swing slow mo: http://youtu.be/s2CeiQW6M4s


----------

